# Myrtle or maple?



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

I got this piece of wood from Dean in the last auction(I think this was 'E'). It was billed as myrtle burl, but I'm actually leaning a bit more toward maple burl. Either way, it's gorgeous wood, and this just about maxed out the little old Powermatic at 19" across. It's probably about 1" thick in the middle. There are a couple of first for me here… The copper tacks and the carving at the middle. It's got a good coat of antique oil on it, and it'll get a little wax at some point.

I think this I may put this piece up for sale on an Etsy site that a friend is putting together for several turners… If I can keep my wife from hanging it up in the house somewhere. Speaking of hanging, I haven't done anything to place a hanger on this piece… Any suggestions? I've never turned anything like this, so I don't really know where to go with hangers, etc.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions appreciate as always. Thanks, Dean!

[attachment=12857][attachment=12858][attachment=12859][attachment=12860]


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2012)

David- that is very VERY nice- you did a beautiful job with that piece of wood.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, that is Awesome!

Tom


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 29, 2012)

OK Its maple. I fished it out of a pile labed as myrtle and guess I didnt look close enough.went back to the pile and found more maple.I owe you a piece of mrytle. You can send the maple back.
As always you have done an outstanding job. I love the simplicity and the extras you added.I will treasure it.
Just kidding.
Love your work


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> OK Its maple. I fished it out of a pile labed as myrtle and guess I didnt look close enough.went back to the pile and found more maple.I owe you a piece of mrytle. You can send the maple back.
> As always you have done an outstanding job. I love the simplicity and the extras you added.I will treasure it.
> Just kidding.
> Love your work



Thanks, Dean… You don't owe me a thing… This is one of the coolest pieces of wood that I've ever laid hands on. I knew I'd have to turn it right away, or I'd get all attached to it.

Ordinarily, I'd be happy to send this piece back to you, but I'm afraid you may have to wrestle my wife for this one… She's little, but she's feisty!:diablo::mfight::boxing5:

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

I am speechless! Man that is incredible!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 29, 2012)

Very, very nice. Quite the art piece!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

thats beutifull dave incredible peice duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> > OK Its maple. I fished it out of a pile labed as myrtle and guess I didnt look close enough.went back to the pile and found more maple.I owe you a piece of mrytle. You can send the maple back.
> ...



lol my moneys on her dave it aint goin no where


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous, the carving in the middle is a really nice touch.


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2012)

Kudos man! That piece came out very nice, in spite of it being a relatively solid piece of wood! I think a very small set of eye hooks, like the tiny ones used on ornaments would be a good option that wouldn't be too obtrusive. 
In the future, a piece that is likely to be a wall hanging would be better to have a chuck recess to take advantage of, that way the the orientation can be changed by simply giving it a turn. I would want to use the kind of recess that is angled to provide more positive engagement chucking and when hanging from a nail.
Really like this piece David...wish I hadn't snoozed thru bidding on Sunday of auctions, I had my eye on one of those also.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2012)

That was an excellent turn David. Looks like it ought to be in a gallery with a price of $3500. I'll start the bidding at $35. 

:morning2:

:no dice. more please:

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That was an excellent turn David. Looks like it ought to be in a gallery with a price of $3500. I'll start the bidding at $35.
> 
> :morning2:
> 
> ...



I'll let you have it for 85% off the gallery price. Hurry, this is a limited time offer!

But wait, if you order now, I'll also send you the vase I promised at no extra charge! That's two turnings for less than the price of one!

*offer does not apply in all states. You should consult an attorney before entering into any purchase agreement with a surgeon from Oklahoma. Objects in your rearview mirror may appear larger than actual size. No horseplay allowed. Don't poop where you sleep. Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2012)

$55.


----------

